# I actually used one of these as a young boy, guess which one



## Mat (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 17, 2020)

The Cock Grease?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 17, 2020)

Pomade?


----------



## Mat (Dec 17, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Pomade?


The only one left in my young era was royal Crown Pomade.  You could water proof a yacht with the stuff, hurricane no problem your hair wasn't going to move.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 18, 2020)

Mat said:


> hurricane no problem your hair wasn't going to move.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

Mat said:


> The only one left in my young era was royal Crown Pomade.  You could water proof a yacht with the stuff, hurricane no problem your hair wasn't going to move.


what is the modern version of that stuff called?


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 18, 2020)

I vaguely recall something called "butch wax" which was used to make the front of our "flat top" stand up.


----------



## gamboolman (Dec 18, 2020)

Only one I recall is Pomade.

For me it was "A Little Dab Will Do Ya"

All I know is that with the Brylcream in the hair - your hair could withstand  Hurricane Winds and repel the rainwater at the same time


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

gamboolman said:


> Only one I recall is Pomade.
> 
> For me it was "A Little Dab Will Do Ya"
> 
> All I know is that with the Brylcream in the hair - your hair could withstand  Hurricane Winds and repel the rainwater at the same time


I never in my life saw my father without Brylcreem. It made his hair look jet black , and shiny like polish on a pair of boots


----------



## Tommy (Dec 18, 2020)

From what I understand, _pomade_ is a generic term for greasy men's hair goo.  It appears to be having somewhat of a resurgence.  I wonder if the popular use of _antimacassars_ on upholstered furniture will be far behind.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 18, 2020)

Trying to remember, but when I had hair, I used a product called wave set it worked beautiful for combing my hair back into a DA. It came in a bottle, and I could dip my comb right into the bottle.
Then came Vitalis and Brylcreem.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 18, 2020)

Mat said:


> The only one left in my young era was royal Crown Pomade.  You could water proof a yacht with the stuff, hurricane no problem your hair wasn't going to move.


Good morning to you, Mat!

ROFLMAO!

Sounds like good stuff. 

Is it like a typical stiff hair-gel?

Or is it more like a wax?


----------



## Mat (Dec 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> what is the modern version of that stuff called?


Hot Tar !


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> what is the modern version of that stuff called?


I think they have stuff now called "Bed Head"


----------



## Gaer (Dec 18, 2020)

Do they still sell VO 5 ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2020)

I remember Butch Wax.


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2020)

Keep it up all day...hmmmm.


----------



## Mat (Dec 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> I remember Butch Wax.
> 
> View attachment 140178


I used that stuff also, but only if I had a flat top.  It was some really nasty stuff.  I suspect the makers had an endless supply thanks to the petroleum industry.


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2020)

Pomade


----------



## Pappy (Dec 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> Keep it up all day...hmmmm.
> 
> View attachment 140179


Now it comes in a pill form...


----------



## Chet (Dec 18, 2020)

I used Brylcreem for the hair and Colgate toothpaste for brushing, both in red packaging. One morning after a long night out I grabbed the wrong one and YUCCCH!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I think they have stuff now called "Bed Head"


I've seen bed head but they do all sorts of different types under the brand name Bed Head... I was thinking is the ''styling clay'' that they sell in little pots for guys anything similar to greasy brylcreem ?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Do they still sell VO 5 ?


I remember Vo5 very well when I was a kid as well as Vosene (for dandruff).., I don't know if they still sell Vo5 today  but I've seen Vosene on the shelves, I remember it smelled like coal tar


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 18, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> I vaguely recall something called "butch wax" which was used to make the front of our "flat top" stand up.


Yup
My flat top stood proud with that axle grease

....along with the shiny forehead


----------



## Nathan (Dec 18, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> I vaguely recall something called "butch wax" which was used to make the front of our "flat top" stand up.


That's what I used, it had the consistency of automotive wheel bearing grease.    Trying to wash that stuff out of my hair required a couple handfuls of shampoo, some dish detergent and half a hot water tank.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

Nathan said:


> That's what I used, it had the consistency of automotive wheel bearing grease.


I don't ever remember seeing our boys when we were young having flat tops but I do remember very well seeing pictures of American boys who had them , you all looked so cute and scrubbed up when you were young...  our lads were just all hippies. or mods and rockers.. bless 'em ..lol


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 18, 2020)

These are available from Woolworths Supermarkets in South Australia


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 18, 2020)

Tommy said:


> From what I understand, _pomade_ is a generic term for greasy men's hair goo.  It appears to be having somewhat of a resurgence.  I wonder if the popular use of _antimacassars_ on upholstered furniture will be far behind.


Are those the little doily things grandmothers always had on chair backs?


----------



## Tommy (Dec 19, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Are those the little doily things grandmothers always had on chair backs?


Yes.  Macassar oil was a popular men's hair dressing in the late 18th century.  Granny would put antimacassars on the chair backs in hopes of keeping the oil from soiling the upholstery.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 19, 2020)

I always attributed the "wet look,"  pompadours, and DAs to prior to 1960.

JFK emerged that year with a dry look that most admired, not the blow dry look of later decades, just no grease.  He said that he "combed" his hair with his hands and nothing else.  I wonder how he kept that left-side part straight.  Hmmmm.

Prior to '60 was a style called "Detroit" in my town, (for some unknown reason ) where the top was flat but not real short, and the sides were long and swept back.

Then there was a '50's style some called "waterfall," ( called "Chicago" in my town  ) whereby the hair on top was pulled forward while the sides were pulled upward coming to a point in the front.  If you remember early photos of Jimmy Clanton, you know what I mean.

Seems guys had as many styles as girls.

Jimmy Clanton - Go Jimmy Go - YouTube


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Do they still sell VO 5 ?


yes.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 23, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Trying to remember, but when I had hair, I used a product called wave set it worked beautiful for combing my hair back into a DA. It came in a bottle, and I could dip my comb right into the bottle.
> Then came Vitalis and Brylcreem.


I remember that stuff. It was green. Had the consistency of snot (sorry) The Hawaian girls I hung out with used to use it to keep their hair back from their face.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 23, 2021)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I remember that stuff. It was green. Had the consistency of snot (sorry) The Hawaian girls I hung out with used to use it to keep their hair back from their face.


Yep, that’s the one Mrs. Robinson. Old snot head they called me..


----------

